# $GLDL.V | $TLLZF - Gold Line Resources Ltd.



## BigMacAttack (22 March 2022)

About Gold Line Resources Ltd.

Gold Line is focused on advancing gold projects with significant exploration potential in prolific gold-producing regions of Sweden and Finland. Gold Line is working in one of the world's top mining jurisdictions and emerging exploration frontiers due to its strong mineral endowment, stable tenure, straightforward permitting, favourable tax regime and supportive geopolitical landscape.
Gold Line currently holds a prospective portfolio of five gold exploration projects in Sweden: one project is in the Skelleftea belt of north-central Sweden and four projects, including the Langtjarn property, are located within the Gold Line Mineral Belt of north-central Sweden. The projects are located on a 200-kilometre Proterozoic greenstone sedimentary belt that is host to multiple gold showings and deposits.

To learn more about Gold Line Resources, please visit: https://howardgroupinc.com/goldline/



$GLDL.V | $TLLZF Gold Line hires Howard Group for digital communications









						Gold Line hires Howard Group for digital communications - Howard Group Inc
					

The HOWARD GROUP provides Investor Relations Engagement Programs, Capital Markets Advisory, Corporate & Digital Communications services for emerging & established public and select private companies.




					howardgroupinc.com


----------



## BigMacAttack (26 March 2022)

$GLDL.V | $TLLZF GOLD LINE RESOURCES MAKES FIRST ANNIVERSARY PAYMENT ON OIJARVI/SOLVIK ASSET PURCHASE AGREEMENT









						GOLD LINE RESOURCES MAKES FIRST ANNIVERSARY PAYMENT ON OIJARVI/SOLVIK ASSET PURCHASE AGREEMENT - Howard Group Inc
					

The HOWARD GROUP provides Investor Relations Engagement Programs, Capital Markets Advisory, Corporate & Digital Communications services for emerging & established public and select private companies.




					howardgroupinc.com


----------



## BigMacAttack (1 April 2022)

$GLDL.V | $TLLZF Gold Line Announces Appointment of Benjamin Gelber as VP Exploration










						Gold Line Announces Appointment of Benjamin Gelber as VP Exploration - Howard Group Inc
					

The HOWARD GROUP provides Investor Relations Engagement Programs, Capital Markets Advisory, Corporate & Digital Communications services for emerging & established public and select private companies.




					howardgroupinc.com


----------



## BigMacAttack (1 April 2022)

$GLDL.V | $TLLZF Peter Epstein – Gold Line Resources; in the right place, at the right time, with the right team









						Peter Epstein - Gold Line Resources; in the right place, at the right time, with the right team - Howard Group Inc
					

The HOWARD GROUP provides Investor Relations Engagement Programs, Capital Markets Advisory, Corporate & Digital Communications services for emerging & established public and select private companies.




					howardgroupinc.com


----------



## BigMacAttack (9 April 2022)

$GLDL.V | $TLLZF Crux Investor Interviews Gold Line Resources CEO Adam Ciegelski On Big Name Money and Its “Super Hole”









						Crux Investor Interviews Gold Line Resources CEO Adam Ciegelski On Big Name Money and Its “Super Hole” - Howard Group Inc
					

The HOWARD GROUP provides Investor Relations Engagement Programs, Capital Markets Advisory, Corporate & Digital Communications services for emerging & established public and select private companies.




					howardgroupinc.com


----------



## BigMacAttack (21 April 2022)

$GLDL.V | $TLLZF GOLD LINE ANNOUNCES RESULTS 2021 DRILL PROGRAM AT PUABÄCKEN PROPERTY









						GOLD LINE ANNOUNCES RESULTS 2021 DRILL PROGRAM AT PUABÄCKEN PROPERTY - Howard Group Inc
					

The HOWARD GROUP provides Investor Relations Engagement Programs, Capital Markets Advisory, Corporate & Digital Communications services for emerging & established public and select private companies.




					howardgroupinc.com


----------



## BigMacAttack (11 May 2022)

$GLDL.V | $TLLZF GOLD LINE ANNOUNCES REINTERPRETATION OF HISTORIC GEOPHYSICAL SURVEY DATA TO ENHANCE TARGETING FOR 2022 EXPLORATION PROGRAM









						GOLD LINE ANNOUNCES REINTERPRETATION OF HISTORIC GEOPHYSICAL SURVEY DATA TO ENHANCE TARGETING FOR 2022 EXPLORATION PROGRAM - Howard Group Inc
					

The HOWARD GROUP provides Investor Relations Engagement Programs, Capital Markets Advisory, Corporate & Digital Communications services for emerging & established public and select private companies.




					howardgroupinc.com


----------



## BigMacAttack (26 May 2022)

$GLDL.V | $TLLZF GOLD LINE ANNOUNCES COMPLETION OF THE PHASE 1 UAV MAGNETIC SURVEY OVER ITS 100% OWNED OIJÄRVI GOLD PROJECT IN FINLAND









						GOLD LINE ANNOUNCES COMPLETION OF THE PHASE 1 UAV MAGNETIC SURVEY OVER ITS 100% OWNED OIJÄRVI GOLD PROJECT IN FINLAND - Howard Group Inc
					

The HOWARD GROUP provides Investor Relations Engagement Programs, Capital Markets Advisory, Corporate & Digital Communications services for emerging & established public and select private companies.




					howardgroupinc.com


----------



## BigMacAttack (14 June 2022)

$GLDL.V | $TLLZF GOLD LINE ANNOUNCES MAIDEN MINERAL RESOURCE ESTIMATE FOR THE KYLMÄKANGAS GOLD DEPOSIT LOCATED IN THE OIJÄRVI GREENSTONE BELT, FINLAND









						GOLD LINE ANNOUNCES MAIDEN MINERAL RESOURCE ESTIMATE FOR THE KYLMÄKANGAS GOLD DEPOSIT LOCATED IN THE OIJÄRVI GREENSTONE BELT, FINLAND - Howard Group Inc
					

The HOWARD GROUP provides Investor Relations Engagement Programs, Capital Markets Advisory, Corporate & Digital Communications services for emerging & established public and select private companies.




					howardgroupinc.com


----------

